# Nortriptyline



## 19710 (Dec 7, 2005)

Are any of you taking Nortriptyline for either FD or IBS? I have been taking it for FD which I understand is caused by nerve hypersensitivity.If so, what doses are you at?Can you or are you taking any supplements or other meds such as pro-motilities with it?How bout any beverages with alcohol or caffeine in them?


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I am at 25 mgs. at night. I take Citrucel with it and also drink herbal teas. I avoid alcohol and only have about 2-4 oz. of coffee a day and that's it. What dose are you at?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I used to take it. Good Stuff! I started to puff up real bad. Was only on 25mg. at night.Then I was off of all meds until a month or so ago and now I take Doxepin 10mg. at night. Similar to Nortriptyline but its not puffing me out as bad.Good luck!


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

You said "puffing up". Can you please explain what that means to you? Also, did it make you a bit constipated?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

No constipation. It regulated me and I had somewhat more normal formed stools. Calmed my guts down and my head.The "puffing up" was I started to retain fluid. Thus the puffy.The Doxepin I am on isn't doing this. I have to be careful because its making my sweet tooth wanting to eat again.Vamplady


----------

